# How many plants will a 4x8 flood tray hold?



## the1efp (Jan 28, 2010)

How many plants will a 4' by 8' flood tray hold and how much yeild should I expect if I grow an effective crop? If you need specifics I'm going to grow ak-48 from nirvana.


----------



## the1efp (Jan 28, 2010)

Also, what wattage of light should I use?


----------



## NicoXL (Jan 28, 2010)

as much as you want


----------



## kali love (Jan 28, 2010)

the1efp said:


> How many plants will a 4' by 8' flood tray hold and how much yeild should I expect if I grow an effective crop? If you need specifics I'm going to grow ak-48 from nirvana.


 pretty much as many as you wants deends on how you grow em check this grow out this will help you https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/271033-2000w-purple-kush-106-plant.html as far as yeild just hope to do it right the firs time through you should probly do someresearch here before amd cpme back with more specific questions too ok good luck 


the1efp said:


> Also, what wattage of light should I use?


either 1000 or 600w you gonna need at least two


----------



## dr.skunkfunk (Jan 28, 2010)

hello

its rall elative if you grow sea of green in four inch pots you can get over 200.... 120 4 inch pots fit in a 4x4 ebb and flood table ...so thats max 25 2 gallon pots fit nicely in a 4x4 any bigger i have no knowlegde or opinion..

the best value found is 6 inch pots ...from hydro store ,,,the cheap ones..

and you can get 1.5 -2 pounds per light..

heres how

put 99 cutting is in ez clone for 2 weeks ... big ole roots in 2 weeks ..

then transplant into 6inch pots for two weeks veg..

then 7 weeks in bud 1 week to flush and finish ..

ez cloner hold 120 ... so 99 will keep you outta mandatory minimums of the republicans .... you get 80 that will be top notch and that will fill a 4x4 full not even room for your finger..
scrap the other 19 or sell em to a dispensary give em to your homie ... two of these equal your 4x8 ...hypothetical of course ..

I know people will say plant count and all that shit but i am discussing sea of green and efficiency..here so read on...

ok so if you are concerned about a lower plant count then veg for a month and then put in half that number in 1 gallon pots ..same weight per light but longer veg time. bigger plants bigger roots bigger yeild per plant but fewer plants..

for even a lower plant count veg for two months and have giant plants ... EVEN bigger plants in a even bigger bucket but way less plants ..your still gonna get the same dried weight per light.. but you ad 2 months veg time ..

or veg even longer but then your plants gonna grow too tall depending on strain and get sunburn

the system i like in a perfect hypothetical world is fill the cloner every two weeks and harvest 1.5 2 lbs every two weeks ..after the whole thing is up and running 

you can do the 120 4 inch pots and 1 week veg but the weight seems to fall off... and the plant count thing... the most efficient use is 6 inch 2 week veg 7 weeks bloom 1 week flush .

but you can do whatever and have great results .....IT JUST DEPENDS ON HOW MUCH VEG TIME YOU WA NT TO USE AND HOW BIG YOU WANT YOUR PLANTS TO GET AND HOW MANY IS TOO MANY.

if your not pressed for time grow a few and veg them big .....if your pressed for time grow em small and grow alot of them .... its all relative.... 


Have a good one


----------



## dr.skunkfunk (Jan 28, 2010)

the 1efp you avatar is funny as hell


----------



## dr.skunkfunk (Jan 28, 2010)

I like 1000 hps on movers for a 4x8...

but then i made two 2x4 with 100 watt 8 cpf on each side of my light.. ( replaces 100 watt cfi) i dont know the actual wattage i think its 25 watts but not sure..


old north cali grower showed me this .. it corrects the spectrum and saves ya heat and elec.


----------



## the1efp (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the great advice, especially dr. skunkfunk. Last question for you bro, if I decide to use the "small plants, large number" method, would having such smaller buds to harvest affect the overall quality of the buds? if so how much? if its a good amount then ill probably just veg for a while, then grow to keep up the quality


----------



## bran1981 (Apr 3, 2010)

the1efp said:


> Thanks everyone for the great advice, especially dr. skunkfunk. Last question for you bro, if I decide to use the "small plants, large number" method, would having such smaller buds to harvest affect the overall quality of the buds? if so how much? if its a good amount then ill probably just veg for a while, then grow to keep up the quality


 No it will not affect the overall quality at all.


----------



## mrdrywall (Apr 3, 2010)

i have 30 on a 4x8 table 2 1000w lights not trying to sog so im pushin it a little i think


----------



## Xan2 (Apr 3, 2010)

i have 72 on 2x 4x4 table. 10" pots with hydroton. I also run 2x 1000w (cooltubes) but i would go with 600w if i had to buy new equipment.


----------



## tat2ue (Apr 3, 2010)

Xan2 said:


> i have 72 on 2x 4x4 table. 10" pots with hydroton. I also run 2x 1000w (cooltubes) but i would go with 600w if i had to buy new equipment.


I'm running two 3x8 ebb and flow tables that hold 80 x 3.5 inch netpots in each table doing a perpetual SOG. Total plant ct is 160 in a total space of 48 sq feet. EA half table produces (40 plants) every 2 to 3 weeks that average out to 22-25 zips dry weight. Ea table has three x 600w Quantum digitals in cool tubes. Originally I had 2 x 1000w HPS over ea table but after I changed over to 3 x 600w...I got better coverage and better final dry wts, plus the nug were tighter and more compact.

It usually takes 10 days to get clones to root nicely and then I veg for abouy 7 days then throw em in the flower room for 7-8 weeks


----------



## humble learner (Apr 3, 2010)

you could do 64 plants per tray( 32 plants per 1k light) grow medium being 4" x 4" rock wool and nothing else, using the lollipop technique on this set up will guarantee you that every bud will be 1-7 grams with the majority of buds being <4 grams.


----------



## humble learner (Apr 3, 2010)

like this:


----------



## don2009 (Apr 5, 2010)

dr.skunkfunk said:


> hello
> 
> its rall elative if you grow sea of green in four inch pots you can get over 200.... 120 4 inch pots fit in a 4x4 ebb and flood table ...so thats max 25 2 gallon pots fit nicely in a 4x4 any bigger i have no knowlegde or opinion..
> 
> ...


Hey dr skunk thats what I want to do clone them for 2 weeks till roots come out then veg for 2 weeks (pre-flower) then 7 week bloom then 1 week flush. I'm doing SOG lolli pop style. *How much should I yield per plant?* I was hoping an oz with a 600 hps. And when Im pre flowering having them veg what strentgh nutes should I use? Veg nutes? or flower nutes, in the pre flower? Thanks man and + rep for the previous answer good shit.


----------



## don2009 (Apr 5, 2010)

tat2ue said:


> I'm running two 3x8 ebb and flow tables that hold 80 x 3.5 inch netpots in each table doing a perpetual SOG. Total plant ct is 160 in a total space of 48 sq feet. EA half table produces (40 plants) every 2 to 3 weeks that average out to 22-25 zips dry weight. Ea table has three x 600w Quantum digitals in cool tubes. Originally I had 2 x 1000w HPS over ea table but after I changed over to 3 x 600w...I got better coverage and better final dry wts, plus the nug were tighter and more compact.
> 
> It usually takes 10 days to get clones to root nicely and then I veg for abouy 7 days then throw em in the flower room for 7-8 weeks


Hey cool set up man +rep hey why dont you use light movers Im not there yet on my first grow but Im going to do sog lolli pop style like you and I think the light mover will be great, save energy and gives light all around the plants what you think about that?


----------



## tat2ue (Apr 5, 2010)

don2009 said:


> Hey cool set up man +rep hey why dont you use light movers Im not there yet on my first grow but Im going to do sog lolli pop style like you and I think the light mover will be great, save energy and gives light all around the plants what you think about that?


I seen a HID light set up on a light mover at one of the local hydro shops and it didn't impress me at all. IMO when the light is moved from point A to point B, point A is robbed of the necessary lumens I feel it needs to grow tight hard nugs.

I don't feel that a light mover with a 600w HPS attached will cover my 3'x8' table as efficiently as my three stationary 600w HPS over the same table. I know that with my three lights blasting down lumens constantly will produce better yields than one light trying to do the same job as three.

In my opinion the light mover is just a gimmick that is being sold on the premise of giving the same light coverage with half the lights needed. And of course they try to tell you how much money you will save on electricity running half the lights and still obtain the same results....Sorry but I just don't buy into that.


----------



## don2009 (Apr 5, 2010)

tat2ue said:


> I seen a HID light set up on a light mover at one of the local hydro shops and it didn't impress me at all. IMO when the light is moved from point A to point B, point A is robbed of the necessary lumens I feel it needs to grow tight hard nugs.
> 
> I don't feel that a light mover with a 600w HPS attached will cover my 3'x8' table as efficiently as my three stationary 600w HPS over the same table. I know that with my three lights blasting down lumens constantly will produce better yields than one light trying to do the same job as three.
> 
> In my opinion the light mover is just a gimmick that is being sold on the premise of giving the same light coverage with half the lights needed. And of course they try to tell you how much money you will save on electricity running half the lights and still obtain the same results....Sorry but I just don't buy into that.


You dream shatter! j/k Well that is something I can think of and ask questions about thanks bro + rep


----------



## carlos599 (Jun 16, 2011)

First time doing hydro and want to know the best way(yields most dried weight) can any one help


----------



## greenyield (Jun 16, 2011)

use hydroton to fill the table up and cover it with reflective material which also has some insulating value so that light and heat cant penetrate.

two planting options for a good weight that i have found is to use 64 plants in a 4' x 4' table with 12 days veg time and lollypopped for 8" to 12" long colas,
the other would be to use 25 plants in each 4' x 4' space and veg them for 20 days and top each plant when you have enough branches to leave 6 to 8 branches on each plant before you flip to 12/12.


----------



## 303 (Jun 16, 2011)

greenyield said:


> use hydroton to fill the table up and cover it with reflective material which also has some insulating value so that light and heat cant penetrate.
> 
> two planting options for a good weight that i have found is to use 64 plants in a 4' x 4' table with 12 days veg time and lollypopped for 8" to 12" long colas,
> the other would be to use 25 plants in each 4' x 4' space and veg them for 20 days and top each plant when you have enough branches to leave 6 to 8 branches on each plant before you flip to 12/12.


I dig it. I like option one. Better have one healthy mom though and successful cloning rates.. I'd also add a trellis.


----------

